

Is Vista Capable? Maybe. Microsoft, not so much. - ccraigIW
http://weblog.infoworld.com/robertxcringely/archives/2008/11/is_vista_capabl.html

======
josefresco
This article is garbage. And how is this Microsoft's fault? The hardware
industry has been shitting out incremental weak hardware for years (I'm
looking at you Intel)

